

Buffer app hacked - linuskendall
https://twitter.com/buffer/status/394170769254932480
Buffer&#x27;s Facebook tokens have been used to post spam to Buffer users&#x27; Facebook walls.
======
svag
This is the email I received:

Hi there,

I wanted to get in touch to apologize for the awful experience we've caused
many of you on your weekend. Buffer was hacked around 1 hour ago, and many of
you may have experienced spam posts sent from you via Buffer. I can only
understand how angry and disappointed you must be right now.

Not everyone who has signed up for Buffer has been affected, but you may want
to check on your accounts. We're working hard to fix this problem right now
and we're expecting to have everything back to normal shortly.

We're posting continual updates on the Buffer Facebook page and the Buffer
Twitter page to keep you in the loop on everything.

The best steps for you to take right now and important information for you:

    
    
        * Remove any postings from your Facebook page or Twitter page that look like spam
        * Keep an eye on Buffer's Twitter page and Facebook page
        * Your Buffer passwords are not affected
        * No billing or payment information was affected or exposed
        * All Facebook posts sent via Buffer have been temporarily hidden and will reappear once we've resolved this situation
    

I am incredibly sorry this has happened and affected you and your company.
We're working around the clock right now to get this resolved and we'll
continue to post updates on Facebook and Twitter.

If you have any questions at all, please respond to this email.
Understandably, a lot of people have emailed us, so we might take a short
while to get back to everyone, but we will respond to every single email.

\- Joel and the Buffer team

------
dmor
According to their Twitter feed they have halted all outbound messages. If you
go reset your password on Buffer realize the site might be compromised and use
something unique from all your other passwords.

------
emhart
Really like the folks at Buffer, hope they're able to resolve the immediate,
solve for the future and that neither they nor those who's feeds were
compromised suffer too much as a result.

------
OoTheNigerian
The email I got had the following core info:

All updates have been paused.

Passwords and payment information have NOT been compromised.

\--

It would be sorted out in a bit.

------
sheikhimran01
they are in big trouble! they should solve this stuff

------
ericthegoodking
thats not good! people are getting weight loss stuff!!

